# Tromba de água em Alverca (01.04.2020)



## Maxwell Black (2 Abr 2020 às 23:25)

Evento no dia 1 de Abril (não sendo mentira, a partida), registado por volta das 17:58 por Hugo Assis.












Fonte: Facebook: Alverca - Praça Virtual


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2020 às 00:04)

Não é possível ver as fotos pois encontram-se num grupo privado do Facebook.


----------



## Maxwell Black (15 Abr 2020 às 15:24)

Maxwell Black disse:


> Evento no dia 1 de Abril (não sendo mentira, a partida), registado por volta das 17:58 por Hugo Assis.
> Fonte: Facebook: Alverca - Praça Virtual


Tentemos de novo.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 13:24)

Maxwell Black disse:


> Tentemos de novo.


Não consigo visualizar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 13:39)

Maxwell Black disse:


> Tentemos de novo.


Ontem conseguia ver, mas hoje nem por isso... Que raio!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

Ficam aqui as imagens, agora alojadas no imgur. À partida já não desaparecem


----------



## Maxwell Black (16 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

Obrigado pela nota e pelo alojamento no imgur. Ontem apareciam as imagens e hiperlink, hoje já são apenas bbcode não formatado... Do lado do meu alojamento, na dropbox, continua tudo igual.
De qualquer forma as fotos nem sequer são nada de especial. São só para dar nota do fenómeno.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 20:40)

Obrigado @Duarte Sousa


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2020 às 01:58)

Maxwell Black disse:


> Evento no dia 1 de Abril (não sendo mentira, a partida), registado por volta das 17:58 por Hugo Assis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ficam aqui as imagens, agora alojadas no imgur. À partida já não desaparecem





Maxwell Black disse:


> Obrigado pela nota e pelo alojamento no imgur. Ontem apareciam as imagens e hiperlink, hoje já são apenas bbcode não formatado... Do lado do meu alojamento, na dropbox, continua tudo igual.
> De qualquer forma as fotos nem sequer são nada de especial. São só para dar nota do fenómeno.



Nesta mensagem tinha, por coincidência, publicado uma série de fotos que concluo serem da mesma célula que produziu este início de tromba. As fotos apanham uma janela de visão ENE a partir da Póvoa de Santa Iria que intersecta a direcção em que a tromba é avistada a partir da Rua Humberto Delgado ou Rua Alviela, em Alverca. A última foto, em que a célula está em desenvolvimento vertical explosivo foi obtida às 17:49, 9 minutos antes das fotos do avistamento da tromba.


----------

